# Bumper sticker



## BurqueNM

Hola,

"The car had a bumper sticker that said 'Vote for Obama'."
Una 'bumper sticker', sería una pegatina o una calcomanía, potser? (La "bumber sticker" es un adhesiu per al para-xocs).
Cerco la paraula més comuna.
Gràcies,
Burque (de Albuquerque, New Mexico)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

BurqueNM said:


> Hola,
> 
> "The car had a bumper sticker that said 'Vote for Obama'."
> Una 'bumper sticker', sería una pegatina o una calcomanía, potser? (La "bumber sticker" es un adhesiu per al para-xocs).
> Cerco la paraula més comuna.
> Gràcies,
> Burque (de Albuquerque, New Mexico)


 
Nosaltres, dels _stickers_, en solem dir *enganxina *o *adhesiu*. *Enganxina* diguem que és una paraula més infantil, mentre que *adhesiu* és la genèrica. Pel que fa a _bumper sticker..._ És que és un concepte tan americà! 

Jo diria alguna cosa del tipus "en el para-xocs del cotxe duia enganxat un adhesiu que deia 'Vote for Obama'"

A veure què n'opinen els altres.

Say hi! to beautiful New Mexico!


----------



## BurqueNM

Gràcies, TraductoraPobleSec!

Sería correcte el següent?

What I'm trying to translate from English is this -

"Some years ago, in 1989 I think, in Barcelona I saw a car being towed -- completely flattened -- with French plates. It had a bumper sticker that read 'J'<3 Barcelona!' I remember thinking, 'Okay, maybe before but not now . . .'"

(J'<3 Barcelona!' = J'(cor) Barcelona), m'estimo Barcelona)

"Fa uns anys, en el 1989, jo crec, vaig veure a Barcelona un cotxe, remolcat, completament aixafat, amb matrícula francesa. En el para-xocs duia enganxat un adhesiu que deia 'J'<3 Barcelona!'. Em recordo que pensava, 'Bé, abans sí, ara no . . . ' "

Volía utilitzar 'portat a remolc', però em sembla que això s'utilitza mès en sentit figuratiu, oi que sí?

Més gràcies encara,
Burque

And hello from New Mexico to you


----------



## ernest_

BurqueNM said:


> Sería correcte el següent?



Et poso uns canvis que faria jo:



> "Fa uns anys, en el 1989, jo crec, vaig veure a Barcelona un cotxe, [la coma és incorrecta aquí] que portaven [optatiu] remolcat, completament aixafat, amb matrícula francesa. En el para-xocs duia enganxat un adhesiu que deia 'J'<3 Barcelona!'. Em rRecordo que pensava vaig pensar, 'Bé, abans sí, ara no . . . ' "





> Volía utilitzar 'portat a remolc', però em sembla que això s'utilitza mès en sentit figuratiu, oi que sí?


Es pot utilitzar en sentit figuratiu, igual que 'anar a remolc', però literalment també es diu.

Salutacions des de Barcelona.


----------



## BurqueNM

Gràcies, Ernest, gràcies!


----------



## Keiria

Només vull afegir un petit detall, el que t'han dit els altres està molt bé, però em sembla que us heu oblidat del "maybe". 



BurqueNM said:


> 'Okay, maybe before but not now . . .'
> 'Bé, abans sí, ara no . . . '


 
Bé, potser abans sí, però no ara... 

Em sona millor la opció "no ara" que "ara no" o si no "ara ja no", potser és pels punts suspensius, em dóna la sensació que "ara no" és una frase no acabada. 

Benvingut al forum Burque!


----------



## pedroRK1

"Flattened" vol dir aixafat? pensava que volia dir punxat, amb les rodes punxades. 

Cada dia s'aprenen coses, aquí.


----------



## BurqueNM

Del diccionari que tinc -



> aixafar _v tr_ 1  Deformar (una cosa) per compressió, aplanant-la, disminuint-ne el gruix. 'No aixafeu cap flor'.


Suposo que rodes punxades també són aixafades, oi que sí? Sóc angloparlant, per això us ho pregunto.

In American English, for example, when a tire is punctured, i.e. 'punxada', we´re liable to call it a 'flat tire' or simply a 'flat'. Just across the border to the south it´s liable to be a "llanta ponchada" (_or _somewhat less commonly "llanta pinchada" IMHO).

Oops, off-topic, sorry! Maybe move to "flat tire"?

Gràcies!


----------



## pedroRK1

Jo mai he sentit dir una "roda aixafada". Dic "roda baixa" si li falta aire, o "roda punxada" si està totalment desonflada.


----------



## BurqueNM

Gràcies, PedroRK1!


----------

